# Salat-Turm



## Christine (2. Juli 2017)

Moin,

bin so beim surfen gerade hierüber stolpert:

http://www.cozy-and-cuddly.de/aus-d...bekaempfen-salat-im-eigenen-garten-mit-tipps/

Fand ich sehr interessant. Ich glaube, das werden wir mal ausprobieren.


----------



## andreas w. (2. Juli 2017)

He Mädels - mein Respekt vor der Idee.

Das Draht- und  Tonnengewerk im Garten stehen zu haben, bis es bewachsen ist, ist nicht jedermann´s Sache, aber der Zweck heiligt die Mittel und sicherlich kann man (wenn man oder Frau  will) den Turm teilweise so bestücken, daß immer etwas dabei ist, was grünt und blüht und zu ernten ist.

Auf jeden fall großes Lob dafür und viel Spaß beim nachmachen.

Gruß & gute Ernte, Andreas


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Juli 2017)

Das ist eine wirklich großartige Idee. Hier im Forum hat doch wer schon was ähnliches mit Erdbeeren gemacht, mein ich.
Für mich wäre es eine ideale Ergänzung zum kistengärtnern http://www.kistengruen.de/wp/2016/05/kisten-bepflanzen/
Kann man bestimmt lustige "Skylines" gestalten im kleinen Garten, bunte Flachbauten neben grünen Hochhäusern ... schon klar, dass das eine eigenwillige Interpretation von "urban gardening" ist.  
Gegen das Hässlichkeitsproblem hilft dann die bunte "Sichtschutzwand". Ideal wäre, wenn das Kisten- und Säulengedöns nach Süden offen bleibt. Wenn das nicht zufällig auch die Sichtseite ist, kann man auf die Sichtseite ein paar hohe, unempfindliche Stauden setzen. Bei mir bewähren sich da __ Nachtkerzen und __ Wegwarte.


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Juli 2017)

Hei, sowas wollte ich auchmal machen...
Hab mir eine Estrichmatte gekauft, die relativ große "Löcher" hatte.
Die hab ich dann mit Draht zur Tonne geformt, also zusammengebunden...Am Boden wurde es mit Zeltheringen für Sandboden, also die Breiten festgesteckt.
Dann mit Erde, Kompost, Unkraut gefüllt, damit das sowas wie ein Komposter wird, der dann irgendwann mit Erdbeeren, Kohlrabi und Salat bepflanzt wird.
Das hab ich so durchgezogen...sah auch erst nicht schlecht aus, wurde auch bepflanzt, wobei die Südseite ganz gut anging, nach norden wurden die Pflänzchen immer schwächer, wackelig, unbrauchbar...
Dann sackte der Inhalt nach wenigen Wochen so zusammen und es scherte die Pflänzchen ab...Grmpf...
Irgendwann war der Inhalt dann so schwer, das nach einem Gewitterregen das ganze Ding zur Seite kippte, der Draht verbogen und es nichtmehr zurück aufstellbar war.

Jetzt dient es mir um Zierkürbisen und Hokaidokürbis platzsparend zu befestigen, damit sie mir nicht den ganzen Garten unsicher machen...Dabei muß man die Ranken immermal zum Boden leiten und mit Erde zuschippen. Sonst haben die nicht genug Nährstoffe um viele Kürbise anzusetzen.
So bin ich wieder mit der Bastelei versöhnt und nutze das Ding schon einige Jahre...
 
Hier sieht man es halbrechts im Bild...
Will keine Spaßbremse sein, aber vielleicht hilft mein Pech damit Euch, Fehler zu vermeiden...
Das Rad muß ja nicht von jedem neu erfunden werden.
Es gibt ja auch so billige Holzkomposter...die wären evt. Standfester, oder gleich Paletten, und die nur von der Südseite bepflanzen...

Im Moment stehe ich auch wieder vor dem Problem, das alles voll ist und ich eigentlich gerne Salat, Senfkohl und Kohlrabi für den Herbsternte stecken würde..hab eifrig vorgezogen...aber kein Platz dafür...mal sehen, wie ich das Problem gebacken krieg...irgendwie muß ich in die Höhe... 
VG Monika


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo Monika,

Dein Umfall äh Unfall lag an der Befüllung. Dadurch, dass Du es als Komposter benutzt hast, war es klar, dass das Innenleben irgendwann zusammensacken musste. War bei meinem Hochbeet nach dem ersten Jahr auch ganz erheblich. Hier bei der Salatsäule wird mit fertiger Erde aufgefüllt und festgestopft, dass sollte m.E. nicht so heftig nachsacken.


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Juli 2017)

Hei, letztes Jahr hab ich HImbeeren in 40cm Töpfe gepflanzt, halb mit fertigem Kompost, halb mit Biopflanzerde.
Tja..die Töpfe sind auch nurnoch halb voll...so gut abgelagerte Erde hat man meistens garnicht.
Gartenerde kann ich nicht nehmen, die ist tonig und sauschwer. Dann pack ich die Töpfe nichtmehr.
Bei meinem Turm war wohl auch der Durchmesser von etwa 75cm mit ausschalggebend, das er umgekippt ist.
Da kommt dann einiges an Gewicht zusammen und das Drahtgitter hat dem wenig entgegenzusetzen.
Das biegt sich einfach um, bis es das übergewicht kriegt.
Ich hatte ja im Herbst angefangen das Ding zu befüllen und im Frühling dann bepflanzt.
Da war das schon mehrmals zusammengesackt, aber das sackt immer weiter...
VG Monika


----------



## marcus18488 (2. Juli 2017)

Das mit den Erdbeeren bin ich gewesen 


Wir hatten eine sehr gute Ernte. Hat hervorragend geklappt und keine Probleme mit __ Schnecken gehabt. 
Wir wollen es jetzt mit Salat probieren in einer kleineren Säule.


----------



## marcus18488 (3. Juli 2017)

Hier mal ein Bild der abgeernteten Säule


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Juli 2017)

Toll, erzähl mal, wie lange ist das Rohr?
Wie tief steckt das in der Erde?
Und welchen Durchmesser hat es?
VG Monika


----------



## marcus18488 (4. Juli 2017)

Das Rohr ist ein ganz normales KG Rohr. War ein Restbestand mit Durchmesser 125. 
im großen KG Rohr steckt für die Bewässerung ein 50 Rohr mit vielen kleinen Löchern mit 2mm. Dieses kleine Rohr ist mit Kies befüllt. Somit kann man den Gartenschlauch reinstecken und Waser einfach laufen lassen, ohne dass die Pflanzerde rausgespült wird

  

Die Länge ist 2 m, wovon Ca 25 cm in den Boden eingegraben sind. Für die Pflanzaussparungen hab ich einen ganz normalen Kreisschneider genommen. 1 Stunde Arbeit und fertig war das ganze.


----------

